# areas to live in Cardiff?



## Gavin Bl (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi all
I'm considering a move to Cardiff from Sussex - and wanted some advice on reasonable areas to live.

I'm after a pleasant, low-hassle suburb, which would be a good place to bring up a young family.

My vague knowledge of Cardiff outside the city centre, has tended to focus my attention on the Llandaff, Whitchurch, Heath sort of area. 

Plusses would be 

- good connections to the city centre
- green space
- good local amenities (schools, shops, etc..)

Any suggestions??

thanks alot
Gav


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2008)

Whitchurch, Pantmawr and Rhiwbina should fit the bill. Maybe Lisvane if you're wallet's a bit deeper.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks Ed, I'd understood Llandaff to be a nice area - any particular reason you left it out??

cheers
Gav


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2008)

I've always found Llandaff a little tougher to get to/from but parts of it are very nice.


----------



## bendeus (Feb 14, 2008)

Leafy Pontcanna or Roath park. Both pricey, mind.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Feb 14, 2008)

My sis lives in pontprennai/u by thye Cardiff Gate - nice area - bit of countryside m4 5 mins away newport road 10 mins away,
not sure about prices - i think its a bit spesive tho


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Feb 14, 2008)

All the above listed places are complete slums. 

I recommend moving to Newport. Much better, nicer, more cultured place.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Feb 14, 2008)

Also, life is cheap in Newport.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 14, 2008)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Also, life is cheap in Newport.



Aye but you're talking to a returning Merthyr boy - so cheap, I can do


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2008)

Dic Penderyn said:


> I recommend moving to Newport. Much better, nicer, more cultured place.


LOL.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 14, 2008)

Dic Penderyn said:


> All the above listed places are complete slums.
> 
> I recommend moving to Newport. Much better, nicer, more cultured place.



yeah yeah

my daughters first words on arriving at the bus station was " Mummy, where are we, the people look grey"......


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 14, 2008)

Thornhills also a nice area and llanishen most  houses in both are nice properties, good sized gardens etc Good schools, bus links and shops, parks, a leisure centre, couple of supermarkets


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 14, 2008)

Cool thanks - looking at rightmove - I can sell my small terrace here, and get quite a good size semi - and have a few shillings left over. Now I just need to decide if its the right thing to do!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2008)

Gavin Bl said:


> Cool thanks - looking at rightmove - I can sell my small terrace here, and get quite a good size semi - and have a few shillings left over. Now I just need to decide if its the right thing to do!



course it is!
croeso nol mun


----------



## lewislewis (Feb 14, 2008)

The Hiraeth is too strong for you to resist.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 14, 2008)

lewislewis said:


> The Hiraeth is too strong for you to resist.



I haven't been back 5 minutes, and I hate you bloody taffs already!


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 14, 2008)

Gavin Bl said:


> Cool thanks - looking at rightmove - I can sell my small terrace here, and get quite a good size semi - and have a few shillings left over. Now I just need to decide if its the right thing to do!



Definitely. The quality of life is ace is Cardiff. What's your budget for a house roughly?

I live in Pontcanna, which is lovely, very leafy, lots of parks nearby and 10 mins walk to the city centre. I grew up here and loved it. But as Bendeus said, quite pricey....


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 14, 2008)

Always quite fancied Penarth myself - 15 mins on the train and sea air plus a shortish pier.

Good schools I am told and though not a bargain basement -worth an internet trawl.


----------



## lewislewis (Feb 15, 2008)

Gavin Bl said:


> I haven't been back 5 minutes, and I hate you bloody taffs already!



What has always puzzled me is how the word Taff is now used to refer to everyone from Wales, original didn't it just apply to people from along the river Taff? Or am I wrong?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 15, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> Definitely. The quality of life is ace is Cardiff. What's your budget for a house roughly?
> .



In the 200-220K range...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 15, 2008)

you could get something pretty nice in alot of areas for that. Certainly much more than a terrace for your money.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 15, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> you could get something pretty nice in alot of areas for that. Certainly much more than a terrace for your money.



Indeed - I'm not someone who gets terribly excited about property, but seeing nice sized semis in apparently good areas for 200K was real food for thought. 

My current place is nice enough, but it is a small terrace - with 3 kids and parents in S.Wales starting to show the first signs of being old and frail, I really need to think this through. Wouldn't want my wife, who has always lived in the south east to bitterly regret it - as there would be no moving back if we sold up and left for a cheaper housing market.

Getting a job that would match my current salary is a concern too - but at the moment we basically have zero free time, dropping the kids off with the G-parents on a saturday morning and going for a hike in the beacons and pub lunch before pickng them up and popping back to cardiff, sounds very very nice indeed.

I'm 41, and have spent the last 22 of those years in London and the SE (left Merthyr in 1985) - not sure how I feel about coming back. Not sure, not sure, not sure.....


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Feb 15, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> my daughters first words on arriving at the bus station was " Mummy, where are we, the people look grey"......



What do you expect we're all made of solid rock!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 15, 2008)

Gavin Bl said:


> Indeed - I'm not someone who gets terribly excited about property, but seeing nice sized semis in apparently good areas for 200K was real food for thought.
> 
> My current place is nice enough, but it is a small terrace - with 3 kids and parents in S.Wales starting to show the first signs of being old and frail, I really need to think this through. Wouldn't want my wife, who has always lived in the south east to bitterly regret it - as there would be no moving back if we sold up and left for a cheaper housing market.
> 
> ...



Would you need all your current salary to have a good standard of living here? It would probably be worth examining what you spend in the SE/London on things like council tax, petrol, parking, activities for you all, socialising and compare what it might cost you here.

Everywhere in cardiff has excellent public transport  as much as peeps here bitch and moan about it IMO cardiffians dont know they are born when it comes to bus and rail services- both in terms of value and reliability

Your commute could be shorter, cheaper etc as well here... its all worth factoring in when you decide whether its worth taking the plunge


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 15, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Would you need all your current salary to have a good standard of living here? It would probably be worth examining what you spend in the SE/London on things like council tax, petrol, parking, activities for you all, socialising and compare what it might cost you here.
> 
> Everywhere in cardiff has excellent public transport  as much as peeps here bitch and moan about it IMO cardiffians dont know they are born when it comes to bus and rail services- both in terms of value and reliability
> 
> Your commute could be shorter, cheaper etc as well here... its all worth factoring in when you decide whether its worth taking the plunge



Indeed, my 3 hour round commute into the city costs me nearly £270 a month for starters.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 15, 2008)

EEK! Think what you could do with the money and the time.
Busing it into the centre of cardiff from the outskirts would be approx 30 mins even at rush hour from town and probably cost you more like £30 a month


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 15, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> EEK! Think what you could do with the money and the time.
> Busing it into the centre of cardiff from the outskirts would be approx 30 mins even at rush hour from town and probably cost you more like £30 a month



sounds good, particularly as my wife doesn't drive - and while we quite enjoy a bit of peace and quiet in the 'burbs, getting into town easily (with kids) would be a definite 'essential' for her. That said, looking at the prices, I could cover my costs and afford a decent car with the dosh left over.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 15, 2008)

It has to be said, if we could move to cardiff I would probably do without my car for at least part of the week. no matter where you live in Cardiff I reckon there is a school ( or more than 1) and shops within about a 10 min walk of wherever.

Ive lived in Swansea and now I live in the valleys and I marvel at the availability of everything in Cardiff and how accessible it all is


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 15, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> It has to be said, if we could move to cardiff I would probably do without my car for at least part of the week.


Yes, I've managed to be car-less this far in life, it would mainly before going up to the Beacons, and visiting family in Merthyr - and the train up from Cardiff used to be miserable!


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Feb 15, 2008)

heath is certainly good for transport connections. If money is no issue I'd suggest from Roath Park / Lakeside up to Llanishen, a lot of Roath as well. So north is defeinetly the pref. direction but not essential. 

West can be OK too.

Cardiff is pretty decent for green space overall.


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Do it Gavin. Cardiff is a brilliant place to live. [/biased]

Have a look at Canton and Victoria park areas as well, lots of good parks and very close to the city centre.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 15, 2008)

thank you everyone for your input, its really serious food for thought. 

I going back to see my folks in Merthyr fairly soon, so we might have nose round for a day or so on the way back.

I never thought I'd be thinking about this!


----------



## brianx (Feb 15, 2008)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Also, life is cheap in Newport.



Newport's where it's at. Trust in Dic.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 15, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> Do it Gavin. Cardiff is a brilliant place to live. [/biased]
> 
> Have a look at Canton and Victoria park areas as well, lots of good parks and very close to the city centre.



If youve got kids though its worth bearing in mind north is where the "good" catchment high schools are.
west and east the schools percieved ( and note this isnt my personal opinion- but by listening to parents of kids I teach in cardiff) by parents to be the good ones are a catholic and anglican( east catchment) and anglican ( west catchment)
If you arent a church goer north is probably your best bet for schools when they reach their teens.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Mar 27, 2008)

Well we had a day driving round the burbs of Cardiff, I guess like most valley's types I only know the city centre. We were quite taken on the whole I have to say, the north of the city looked pretty nice - and to be honest, even the apparently less salubrious areas didn't look that bad.

That whole northern band of the city seemed pretty decent, from Llandaf right over to Llanishen. What are places like Gabalfa and Birchgrove like? Also Fairwater.

Also noticed that the house prices for broadly similar properties in an area seem to vary quite wildly - seen three bed semis for 190, then slightly larger smarter ones for 270, which is a bit confusing.

My main concern at the moment is the work situation - most of the IT work seems to be in or around Bristol. 

But besides that - yes, we were quite taken with the idea - so we're now in the 'considering it very seriously' territory.

Thanks alot
Gav.


----------



## bendeus (Mar 28, 2008)

Gavin Bl said:


> That whole northern band of the city seemed pretty decent, from Llandaf right over to Llanishen. What are places like Gabalfa and Birchgrove like? Also Fairwater.



The Gabalfa estate has a reputation for being fairly rough - though that's Cardiff rather than London rough . My aunt lives there and she's had no complaints. It's a bit near the A470 and A48M, mind. Mucho ozone.

Fairwater's pleasant enough but a bit dull and a nowhere-ish, if you ask me. Don't know Birchgrove well

Another place you might want to consider is Pentyrch. It's a village on the northwestern edge of Cardiff, but so close as to be a part of the city. Decent pubs and amenities and stuck right up on a hill below the Garth - great for getting out into the greenitude with your kids.

Good luck, either way.


----------



## Brockway (Mar 28, 2008)

bendeus said:


> The Gabalfa estate has a reputation for being fairly rough - though that's Cardiff rather than London rough . My aunt lives there and she's had no complaints. It's a bit near the A470 and A48M, mind. Mucho ozone.



Gabalfa's lush. Taff trail: kingfishers, cormorants, herons, sticklebacks, eels, the occasional abandoned and burnt out stolen motor vehicle but that only adds to area's part urban/part pastoral mystique. A lot friendlier than Lisvane. Only one pub though and it's sh*t.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Mar 28, 2008)

Brockway said:


> Gabalfa's lush. Taff trail: kingfishers, cormorants, herons, sticklebacks, eels, the occasional abandoned and burnt out stolen motor vehicle



heh, i could walk up the taff trail to within about 400 yards of my mam's house in merthyr. ...

...or I could cane it up the A470, of course.

kingfishers and herons does sound ace though.

cheers


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 19, 2008)

Fairwater looks very nice, in reality much of it isnt 'great'. There is a massive problem with kids from the council estates and anti social behaviour, gang culture...older teenagers seem to be waging some sort of turf war there at the mo. The schools are pretty bad ( behaviour etc)

Id say if you have children look carefully at school reports  ( ESTYN) and catchment areas and then decide on areas. 
Im moving into Cardiff and have been able to move near work but havent hasd to consider schools as my kids are home educated. If I did I wouldnt have moved where I am!


----------



## Supine (Apr 19, 2008)

pontcanna / roath would be my first two choices.

Thinking about it, I'd love to move back to Cardiff.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 19, 2008)

Brockway said:


> Gabalfa's lush. Taff trail: kingfishers, cormorants, herons, sticklebacks, eels, the occasional abandoned and burnt out stolen motor vehicle but that only adds to area's part urban/part pastoral mystique. A lot friendlier than Lisvane. Only one pub though and it's sh*t.




One pub in Gabalfa?

I can think of three without giving it much thought, although I guess that depends what you call Gabalfa!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 20, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Fairwater looks very nice, in reality much of it isnt 'great'. There is a massive problem with kids from the council estates and anti social behaviour, gang culture...older teenagers seem to be waging some sort of turf war there at the mo. The schools are pretty bad ( behaviour etc)
> 
> Id say if you have children look carefully at school reports  ( ESTYN) and catchment areas and then decide on areas.
> Im moving into Cardiff and have been able to move near work but havent hasd to consider schools as my kids are home educated. If I did I wouldnt have moved where I am!



Thanks LMHF, shame about that, it seemed quite a good spot, quite green and good trains into the city.  We're still thinking about other areas in that sector - Danescourt and Llandaf/Llandaf North.

Another option is Llanishen down to Roath Park, money doesn't seem to go as far there, but I can still see reasonable places in my budget.


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 20, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Fairwater looks very nice, in reality much of it isnt 'great'. There is a massive problem with kids from the council estates and anti social behaviour, gang culture...older teenagers seem to be waging some sort of turf war there at the mo. *The schools are pretty bad ( behaviour etc)*
> Id say if you have children look carefully at school reports  ( ESTYN) and catchment areas and then decide on areas.
> Im moving into Cardiff and have been able to move near work but havent hasd to consider schools as my kids are home educated. If I did I wouldnt have moved where I am!



Yep. I went to Cantonian and it was shit....i think it's got worse as well. Avoid Fairwater.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 20, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> Yep. I went to Cantonian and it was shit....i think it's got worse as well. Avoid Fairwater.




Thanks guys, that kind of advice is invaluable.

So how about the 'nice' areas????

cheers
Gav


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 20, 2008)

Gavin Bl said:


> Thanks guys, that kind of advice is invaluable.
> 
> So how about the 'nice' areas????
> 
> ...



I'd say Pontcanna everytime, but as I said in my last post I'm biased. 

Have you got kids going into secondary school any time soon?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 20, 2008)

no, primary school - but we are looking for somewhere to live until the kids are grown up - i.e. 10+ years (but then a school can change dramatically in that time presumably. As long as a school is reasonable, thats fine - 

But lots of good advice here all, thanks - we're going to have a more thorough look around, and decide if we're going to go for it.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 20, 2008)

Gavin Bl said:


> Thanks guys, that kind of advice is invaluable.
> 
> So how about the 'nice' areas????
> 
> ...



Danescourt is very nice, its catchment school is Radyr comp (good) and excellent primary too. Radys nice as is Morganstown
Make sure if you look at Danescourt you buy as close to Radyr as you can ( certain streets are closer than others) 

Families I know who've been disappointed not to get their kids a place in Radyr have had the wrong address... in llandaff, not in Danescourt itself. In Llandaff you will get assigned to Cantonian unless you can secure a place in Bishop of Llandaff ( hugely oversubscribed,) a very good school but mainly places go to children attending local C of E schools who are practicing christians. ( just a school place at primary or church attendance alone isnt enough)

Llanishen to Roath Park is pricey because its either in the llanishen high catchment( Good) its in the Cardiff High catchment (Times top 200 school)
Thornhill is Llanishen high catchment.
Rhiwbina is a good area, and birchgrove They are the catchments for Whitchurch high

Those really are the good schools in Cardiff if your children dont go to a church school or a welsh medium school.
Since Cardiff works on strict catchments for senior its probably a good idea to choose wisely even if your children are relatively young at the mo.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 20, 2008)

I found this on the cardiff council website
http://isharemaps.cardiff.gov.uk/ishare2.6.1/start_page.asp
Im sure its not a 'guarantee' by any means but may well be helpful!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks LMHF - thats fantastic


----------



## Brockway (Apr 21, 2008)

1927 said:


> One pub in Gabalfa?
> 
> I can think of three without giving it much thought, although I guess that depends what you call Gabalfa!



Yes, the Master Gunner. There used to be The Crown too but they closed that down. Old Gabalfa, which you're probably on about, is Cathays/Heath to us estate dwellers and may as well be another country - they do things differently there.

Most people from the Gabalfa estate drink in nearby Llandaff North which has lots of pubs.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 21, 2008)

the whole school system in cardiff is being reorganised, and a lot of catchments will be changing, some schools closing etc. they tried to do it last year but there was an uproar and so they're phasing it in more slowly, with increased consultation (supposedly). i wouldn't base any decisions on where to live for the next 10 years on current catchments.

cardiff.gov.uk


----------



## 1927 (Apr 21, 2008)

Brockway said:


> Yes, the Master Gunner. There used to be The Crown too but they closed that down. Old Gabalfa, which you're probably on about, is Cathays/Heath to us estate dwellers and may as well be another country - they do things differently there.
> 
> Most people from the Gabalfa estate drink in nearby Llandaff North which has lots of pubs.



I was thinking of pubs like the Three Horseshoes, or do you call that Whitchurch? Its the nearest pub to the Gabalfa interchange.

There's also Mr.Q's and teh Birch, but I guess they are Birchgrove, but not a million miles away. And there's the Three Elms which is OK if you dont mind screaming kids running round ya feet all night!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 21, 2008)

wayward bob said:


> the whole school system in cardiff is being reorganised, and a lot of catchments will be changing, some schools closing etc. they tried to do it last year but there was an uproar and so they're phasing it in more slowly, with increased consultation (supposedly). i wouldn't base any decisions on where to live for the next 10 years on current catchments.
> 
> cardiff.gov.uk




Its highly unlikely to change much. The winners will be those who live in areas served with schools which are dire.( but thats a massive gamble)
What they intend to do is close the awful ones and merge them/replace them with the good ones and use the buildings for more welsh medium schools.
Buying near a good school is still an absolute cert... not one of the 'good' schools is earmarked for closure... quite the opposite.
They wont be removing/altering catchments in the areas presently served by good schools, thats not even on the agenda


----------



## llantwit (Apr 21, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> They wont be removing/altering catchments in the areas presently served by good schools, thats not even on the agenda


Try telling taht to the parents of kids in Tremorfa Nursery School. I think maybe you're swallowing the council's line on this a bit too much.


----------



## Brockway (Apr 21, 2008)

1927 said:


> I was thinking of pubs like the Three Horseshoes, or do you call that Whitchurch? Its the nearest pub to the Gabalfa interchange.
> 
> There's also Mr.Q's and teh Birch, but I guess they are Birchgrove, but not a million miles away. And there's the Three Elms which is OK if you dont mind screaming kids running round ya feet all night!



The Three Elms is definitely Whitchurch (I won't even raise the thorny problem of The Philog).
The Birchgrove is Birchgrove.
The Three Horse Shoes is located in Old Gabalfa/Whitchurch/ - take your pick.
I've never heard of Mr.Q's.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 22, 2008)

wayward bob said:


> the whole school system in cardiff is being reorganised, and a lot of catchments will be changing, some schools closing etc. they tried to do it last year but there was an uproar and so they're phasing it in more slowly, with increased consultation (supposedly). i wouldn't base any decisions on where to live for the next 10 years on current catchments.
> 
> cardiff.gov.uk



thanks I'll bear that in mind too - is that primary and secondary??

I'm not too concerned on the schools front, as long as the place isn't a total disaster area - a middling comp is fine.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 23, 2008)

llantwit said:


> Try telling taht to the parents of kids in Tremorfa Nursery School. I think maybe you're swallowing the council's line on this a bit too much.



Im talking senior schools.... 
The primary plans seem to have more to do with a surplus of places than good/bad schools.
If you look at the plans for the senior years there isnt any plan to close any of the good schools.

Its nothing to do with swallowing the councils line at all, its looking at the plans and thinking "ah so they close the ones nobody wants to send their kids to if they have a choice at the same time..." It seems a sensible plan TBH, If you have to close schools and reorganise you may as well use the resources you have to the best effect.

Id be upset if they planned to close a school my kids were at and were fond of too but i can also see as an outsiders POV that maintaining a nursery 'school' when a nursery class in a school would be no less good for children is uneconomical.
On the plus side, if its a nursery school only there are relatively few children to be disrupted as children are only at nursery for one, possibly two school years depending on when they enter.

Its very sad but its not the same as them wanting to close and rebuild senior schools.


----------



## llantwit (Apr 23, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Im talking senior schools....
> The primary plans seem to have more to do with a surplus of places than good/bad schools.
> If you look at the plans for the senior years there isnt any plan to close any of the good schools.
> 
> ...


Fair play. I'm just sore about this one because I know it's a very good school. It's been called a center of excellence, and has been used as a good example for teachers from across the UK to come and observe practice, and now it's gonna be closed down. I've got it on pretty good authority that the earby nursery class which'll reap the benefits is nowhere near as good. Seems mental.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 24, 2008)

and Id agree...
If the council have any nouse they will restablish the same staff as a team in a different location.
I doubt it will happen however.... cos organisations/ many managers dont see the sense in stuff like that


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 28, 2008)

Well, looks like we are going for it! Went down again on the weekend - and decided it stacks up as place to live for various reasons (a large part of which will be proximity to my parents - and so the kids can have a closer relationship with g/parents, and I can 'do my duty' as my folks get older)

But we liked the city generally - I wasn't bowled over by the burbs, but will find somewhere that will be suitable. Really knocked out by the green space and proximity to the countryside.

Wife liked Roath Park (we might be able to afford somewhere smallish there) - the park is beautiful seems like a nice area generally, and she liked the idea of the kids going to Cardiff High (mainly as it is 20% minorities (my kids are mixed race)), but also its good rep. Downsides seemed to be a crap shopping area, and v. close to one of the campuses (I'm really done living in student areas - no offence)

I liked Whitchurch, proper shopping area, good trains, out into the countryside, etc - wife disliked it as it wasn't very mixed and seemed dull to her.

Rhiwbina seemed OK - non-descript, Heath nice, but marooned by roads, Llanishen alternately nice and a bit grotty, Cyncoed and Lisvane v.nice, but pricey I guess. Llandaf North looked ok, but a bit tatty, nice there by Hailey park and taff trail - which was full of walkers and cyclists.

But we'll visit again a couple more times I reckon, be alot easier, leave the kids with grandparents in Merthyr - and we can decide on where we go....we'll rent for a while just to suss out the area we choose a bit more closely, and to take some of the risk of one end of the move.

Just need to sell my house and get a new job. Anyone know any big firms  looking for business analysts in Cardiff 

cheers
Gav


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 28, 2008)

Good luck with it. Ive been wondering whether you'd decided either way
The studen acom/ campus doesnt seem to impact on the surrounds really. I worked there for a few years and the students tend to bus in and out of the campus/accomodation. 
There is student accomodation at the city end of the park, the streets between the bottom of roath park and city rd - just so you can bear it in mind.
Betty lives in that general area she will be able to give you info I reckon


----------



## davesgcr (May 28, 2008)

Good luck (was wondering about the saga) 

Bound to be a need for some good Pooterish DIY - dont forget to visit the local Welsh dairy to get your butter orders in ....


----------



## tiger feet (May 30, 2008)

Lady mary is quite a nice area within cardiff high catchment and ok price wise, near to a student campus in cyncoed but I'm reliably informed there is never any problems


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 30, 2008)

davesgcr said:


> Bound to be a need for some good Pooterish DIY


Paint your bath red guv'nor?


----------



## nogojones (May 30, 2008)

I don't get this obsession with school catchments. Both my kids went to Fitzallen and have done fine there.


----------



## davesgcr (May 30, 2008)

Get that footscraper fixed by Mr Farmerson and dont answer the door in your best suit and get coal blocks and cabbages thrust in your arms.


I love that book !!!!!


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 30, 2008)

nogojones said:


> I don't get this obsession with school catchments. Both my kids went to Fitzallen and have done fine there.



Its more of an issue for my other half to be honest - as long as a school isn't a disaster area, I don't mind - I'd rather live in a nice place generally.

My wife is primarily focussed on Cardiff High as it is more mixed than some of the other schools - but its academic record is undoubtedly part of it. 

What can I tell you, marriage is a compromise. well, I compromise


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 1, 2008)

nogojones said:


> I don't get this obsession with school catchments. Both my kids went to Fitzallen and have done fine there.



I know a parent who is really happy with Fitzallan.
I know a 6th former who spent one day there after moving house and refused to go back, shes now in.... Cantonian!!!
Horses for courses innit?
Lets be fair, if you had the money/other circumstances to allow you to choose wouldnt you? I think most people would


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 8, 2009)

* bumps thread after period of time commensurate with a disastorous house sale slump *

Well, fingers crossed - we seem to be in the latter stages of a sale, and I'm desperately trying to find a job in Cardiff or Bristol.

We'd decided we liked the area near the top of Lakeside as a first choice to live - parks, good train links, countryside nearby, and good school too. 

Spoke to the school and they said 'we're full - go away' (more or less), council said the same. So I'm glad I didn't broach the subject after moving there! Even if you live in the catchment, full is full, it seems.

While it would be 'nice' to have the kids in a really good school, its not a clincher - and I want them to be schooled in the area they live. So we might find ourselves looking more across the Birchgrove/Whitchurch area. It is cheaper, the houses are bigger too.

So basically it seems like we have to decide on an area, see if there are places at the school, apply, then get an actual place to live in. Ke-rrr-azy.


----------

